# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  محللون: صفقة استحواذ بنك التعمير والإسكان على داماك مصر كانت متوقعة

## حسان القضاة

قال محللون بالسوق المصري إن صفقة استحواذ تحالفٍ يقوده بنك التعمير والإسكان على حصة أغلبية من داماك مصر كانت متوقعة في ظل التباطؤ في قطاع العقارات، والصعوبات

أكثر...

----------

